# Wheat field Hogs



## ROGERSANCHEZ (May 22, 2017)

One of the properties I hunt is planted entirely in wheat and it's always loaded with hogs. Do the hogs actually eat the wheat? Or are they simply feeding on other things within the field? The wheat is currently 2' high and brownish yellow in color. Thanks guys


----------



## Echo (May 22, 2017)

Yeah they'll eat wheat, especially the seeds this time of year.


----------



## roperdoc (May 22, 2017)

They'll graze the heads pretty heavily, often chewing the grain out of the head and spitting out the fiber in little cuds. 
They get really fat and tasty this time of year!


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 22, 2017)

They're definitely eating on the wheat! One thing to remember is that in places where hogs are grazing, you might not see a whole lot of sign. They'll graze the tops, and there won't be any rooting sign anywhere to be found. Droppings get lost in the tall forage and you might not see it. Often in tall forage, it may seem like there is little or no hog sign at all. Instead look for trails running through the field, and search the edges for tracks. This might give you a better indication whether or not they're there. Good luck, go kill some, and show them off here on the forum!


----------



## sghoghunter (May 22, 2017)

They really love it when it's in what they call the milk stage


----------



## bfriendly (May 28, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> They're definitely eating on the wheat! One thing to remember is that in places where hogs are grazing, you might not see a whole lot of sign. They'll graze the tops, and there won't be any rooting sign anywhere to be found. Droppings get lost in the tall forage and you might not see it. Often in tall forage, it may seem like there is little or no hog sign at all. Instead look for trails running through the field, and search the edges for tracks. This might give you a better indication whether or not they're there. Good luck, go kill some, and show them off here on the forum!



X2!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 15, 2017)

There will be poop in the field.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jun 16, 2017)

Can't be sure... you better take me along to help you investigate the matter lol


----------

